# Check it out! New members get free LPK from PSA



## Rwurbanwildlife (Nov 9, 2012)

Looks like rwalls is giving away a lower parts kit to a new member who signs up within the next month!

NEW MEMBER giveaway LPK for anyone who signs up.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

I am already a member. Dang it.

The rest of you, on the other hand; good luck at the drawing.


----------



## 2000ShadowACE (Jan 14, 2014)

I tried to register but it kept giving me error messages. Guess they don't want new members too bad.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Thanks for the link.

Why does Inor have a "Banned" symbol over his avatar there?
Is it a joke?
The poster of the linked thread does too, and he's an admin.
I don't get it...


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Kauboy said:


> Thanks for the link.
> 
> Why does Inor have a "Banned" symbol over his avatar there?
> Is it a joke?
> ...


Street cred.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Denton said:


> Street cred.


:lol:


----------



## Rwurbanwildlife (Nov 9, 2012)

Yes I think its street cred, they both get banned a lot.


----------

